# state of illinois plumbing test



## theapprentice (Jan 11, 2011)

i"m taking the state of il plumbing test soon i havent done well on the drawing. any sugestions
theapprentice


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

theapprentice said:


> i"m taking the state of il plumbing test soon i havent done well on the drawing. any sugestions
> theapprentice


 
Yes give us a better intro please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

better yet start here

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

theapprentice said:


> i"m taking the state of il plumbing test soon i havent done well on the drawing. any sugestions
> theapprentice


$575.00 is alot of money to spend if your not ready for the test...So please give us an intro


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

See if there are any prep courses available from a vo-tech near you.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I can prolly help you.

Can you duplicate the drawing you made that failed? 

I might grade it with notes and send it back to ya.. Maybe......


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

O.K. this what would strongley recommend for you to do. Sign up for the License Exam Reviews with Black Diamond Plumbing, which if memory serves me right i think they have a 95% passing rate or have ILPlumber give you a hand....

http://www.blackdiamondtoday.com/about-our-company_training.html


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Apprentice, I took mine April 2010. After your proper intro :laughing: and a PM we can exchange numbers and I'll help also. I took the pre test at the building and fire Code academy in Hoffman Estates. It was $500 bucks, but they run it 98% of exactly what I saw in Champaign. Ask for Ray Dean.

The obvious things, there's a Hotel, I believe the Best Western next to the testing facility. Book a room.

-I had two sets of everything for practical and drawing. two soil cutters, two torches...... totally A retentive. This is your livelyhood, be prepared. Besides, its a 4-$500 day, you don't want to do it over.

-Draw fittings like the symbols in the Code Book. Tees have a clear directional sweep.

-Read, if it says 3 story building with concrete floors, you* HAVE TO add floor drains as required. *

-I split a 4" hub lengthwise and used a band clamp to pour lead joints over and over.

-Know you fitting take offs for 2" fittings. helps to double check your measurements.

-Procure flat ended 2" caps. Blains farm and fleet. Do so ASAP. Makes measurements easier.

Wow, just purged alot of info,

Its on you to PM one of us,
Shannon


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

3/4 MIP said:


> Apprentice, I took mine April 2010. After your proper intro :laughing: and a PM we can exchange numbers and I'll help also. I took the pre test at the building and fire Code academy in Hoffman Estates. It was $500 bucks, but they run it 98% of exactly what I saw in Champaign. Ask for Ray Dean.
> 
> The obvious things, there's a Hotel, I believe the Best Western next to the testing facility. Book a room.
> 
> ...


Joseph Pinschke from black Diamond Plumbing was the one that sold the school to the building and fire Code academy in Hoffman Estates i think.... anyways like you and i mention he's best bet is to either contact these schools or have you give him a hand since it's so fresh in your head. Also the school is for non-union plumbers!!!


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea, your right, non Union plumbers. However, I did meet with a BA from the local 93. Good info, may look into some sort of move in that direction.

v/r
3/4


----------



## theapprentice (Jan 11, 2011)

*state test*



ILPlumber said:


> I can prolly help you.
> 
> Can you duplicate the drawing you made that failed?
> 
> I might grade it with notes and send it back to ya.. Maybe......


 Thanks for reply
I cant but i have some specific questions if your willing thanks again


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Your best bet is to keep an eye on chat in the evenings around 8:30 - 9 p.m. 

I'm usually there. I'll be happy to help....


----------



## brassnipple (Apr 22, 2009)

Take the Chicago exam I believe its easier.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

brassnipple said:


> Take the Chicago exam I believe its easier.


 
:whistling2:Well if your not good in math then you can forget about!! You are required to do a 45 Rolling Offset in the Practical section of the Copper Tube Assembly exam....also in order to pass both Practical and Code part of the test you need to score 75 or greater to pass!!!


----------



## brassnipple (Apr 22, 2009)

Pass them both and I served my apprenticeship in Wisconsin


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not saying he can't pass it..what i'm saying is, if math is his weakness then his best bet is to just take the state exam


----------



## brassnipple (Apr 22, 2009)

You do need to know your math for the Chicago exam


----------



## theapprentice (Jan 11, 2011)

3/4 MIP said:


> Apprentice, I took mine April 2010. After your proper intro :laughing: and a PM we can exchange numbers and I'll help also. I took the pre test at the building and fire Code academy in Hoffman Estates. It was $500 bucks, but they run it 98% of exactly what I saw in Champaign. Ask for Ray Dean.
> 
> The obvious things, there's a Hotel, I believe the Best Western next to the testing facility. Book a room.
> 
> ...


Thanks fer the info,I stayed at the paradise last time.I like the split hub idea .I think i"ll try it.In reguard to the floor drains How do you size a floor drain. I put them in last time i just wasnt confident on the proper size in the baths and in the basement for the h2o heater


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

And don't be afraid to ask an instructor! They can't give you tips or advice, but they can clarify the drawing. At least when I took it in 1999, many of the drawings looked like they were done by an 8 year old kid! "Is that a urinal or a drinking fountain? an ice maker...really?...OK...Now I need to add an open site drain..." 

Be sure to identify fittings and pipe sizes, add floor drains and clean-outs as needed, and any detail that you can think of (flashings, check valves on pumps, proper pitch on drains and vents, etc)


----------



## paulchicago (Sep 10, 2012)

*Drawings question please help*

I recently take my Illinois state test and I think a made mistake counting dfu on 3 in line , I put about 26 instead of 20 and I wonder if anyone knowes how many points can they deduct from my drowning part? U thing a fail by doing that thanks paul


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

paulchicago said:


> I recently take my Illinois state test and I think a made mistake counting dfu on 3 in line , I put about 26 instead of 20 and I wonder if anyone knowes how many points can they deduct from my drowning part? U thing a fail by doing that thanks paul


 There are some Illinois liensced plumbers here but can't help ya if ya don't post an intro as request...


----------



## Terry8 (Feb 3, 2014)

*IL Plumbing Test*

I am having problem passing plumbing test. I taken it 2 times and failed drawing each time. The written and practical is not issue, nailed both these but this damn drawing - I have no idea what the heck I am doing wrong, and of course they will not tell you either.

Anyone have any insight to the drawing part of exam?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll teach you for a modest fee of course msg me [email protected]


----------

